# LPK.dll



## Zephyr (Feb 17, 2011)

I used System Restore, didn't like what it did, so I undid the restore. But now ANY program I try to run that isn't part of windows says "(program) can not run because LPK.dll is missing." Something along those lines. 

Now I've read up on lpk.dll so I tried replacing the file with a newly downloaded one. Guess what? Need permission even though I'm the highest in admin rights. So I tried safe mode with command prompt. Guess what? Access is denied. I CAN NOT replace lpk.dll. Secondly, as I said, NO programs work. So if I try to use a program to fix the problem automatically, it doesn't work because of lpk.dll. If I try to use a program to stop the access is denied stuff, it doesn't work. I need a way I can FORCE the system into replacing the file. Otherwise there's no way I will ever be able to use my computer again (besides reinstalling the OS).


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 17, 2011)

What operating system are you on?  This could either be a valid file or you are infected.  i would suggest start by doing the following and run the rkill program first, try the rkill.scr file first.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run Rkill.scr,  Rkill.exe, or Rkill.com  but *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.



Download the HijackThis installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't think you read my post. No programs will work because of this system restore mess up. It has NOTHING to do with viruses or anything hijack this can detect. Plus, I can't even run these programs. Somehow system restore just messed up my whole computer. Thanks a lot microsoft.


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 17, 2011)

All I'm saying is maybe you had an infection in system restore and when you did the restore it made the infection active again.  I have a feeling that this is an infection.


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 17, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> All I'm saying is maybe you had an infection in system restore and when you did the restore it made the infection active again.  I have a feeling that this is an infection.



I'm a power user, and I would know if I had an infection. I have a good anti virus and I look at my process list very often for different stuff. I always notice when there's some new process and I look into it. It's not a virus. It's a messed up programming job by Microsoft on system restore


----------



## guffer (Feb 23, 2011)

Did you resolve this as i have the same problem.


----------

